# Alternative for ****** Lime leaf?



## b.adams (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello,

I want to make a Curry recipe this week that calls for adding (1) ****** Lime leaf but I cannot find any locally. Is there an alternative I can use for the leaf? maybe just fresh lime juice?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

You can use lime zest. Its nowhere near the same, as you'll discover once you try the real thing.

If you have an asian grocer, they may have them in the freezer.

For me, Thai curry = ****** lime leaves, Sweet basil, lemongrass, shrimp paste and fish sauce.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

+1 on the lime zest. 

And the Asian grocer.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

+2 for zest

... and the Asian grocer


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

me too on the lime zest. That's what we were told at CIA Napa Valley Thai course. But as bughut said, although that is very, very good, once you've had the real thing, Wowzee!
Nan


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

+4 on the lime zest. Dried Curry leaves to supplement it....?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

There is no substitute that I know of.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Cant quite imagine the intense flavour of curry leaves in any dish i'd be using ****** lime leaves, or lime zest DC. Are they used in Thai recipes ? I use them in Souithern Indian recipes for tempering at the end, but the dried ones have very little flavour i find. Our Asian supermarket has fresh, and they freeze well on the stem.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm ok maybe half a curry leaf?  Really don't know that they are used in Thai cooking, was just a random thought....

Reckon I've seen them in jars in some sort of liquid here(not sure what) but we're a bit of a backwater and the town doesn't have a decent Asian grocery, so haven't seen them frozen. Hopefully where the OP is located has one.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess we're really lucky with our asian supermarket. Pretty well stocked. But when i go to Glasgow or Edinburgh, I make sure i have some surplus in the housekeeping, 'cos that's when I really stock up. They have everything, except an English speaking guide to tell you how to use some of the more obscure items. 
I reckon I'd gladly pay, and spend as long as it took for a knowledgeble person to show me what every single thing is used for.


----------

